# Solved: Display html text IN FRONT of Flash elements?



## matt.choules (Sep 12, 2003)

I want to have a flash video play with html links over the top of the video elements.
I know that I cannot use a flash video as a background, like a gif or jpeg, so I am defining it in the XHTML, rather than the CSS.

So far I have a test flash video and the html for the links, but the html is hidden behind the flash...

I have looked about the net and not found anything that helpful.

Here is a link to a zip with all the elements in it
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=2VFKMRCH


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

Not sure if this will work, but worth a try
Place the flash video in a div with a low z-index. Then place a second div below the flash div which has a higher z index and has negative top margin. You can then place you links in this second div, which will appear above the flash div.


----------



## lumentec (Mar 23, 2008)

caraewilton said:


> Not sure if this will work, but worth a try
> Place the flash video in a div with a low z-index. Then place a second div below the flash div which has a higher z index and has negative top margin. You can then place you links in this second div, which will appear above the flash div.


Make sure to position the flash with "position: relative/fixed/absolute".


----------



## matt.choules (Sep 12, 2003)

I gave up on this idea in the end and made an intro page and then a static xhtml page after.

http://www.4threichmovie.co.uk

Cheers!


----------



## matt.choules (Sep 12, 2003)

I gave up on this idea in the end and made an intro page and then a static xhtml page after.

http://www.4threichmovie.co.uk

Cheers!


----------



## dudeking (Feb 7, 2007)

I've been watching this topic and if any one does know how to do this please let me know 

It can be done as it is done here http://www.comet.co.uk/shopcomet/homePage.do?zone_id=13


----------

